# Carrier Infinity 96 Status code help



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The panel should have the legend of the codes on it.


----------



## VortecK1ng (Sep 25, 2011)

Cannot believe i over looked that 5 times... Thanks. I was wondering if everyone had to keep a book on hand lol.


----------

